# My Favorite Popping Jig Rig!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Okuma's All Purpose Shoreline Rig!

Okuma's HCS 9'6" Shoreline Plugger & Rockaway 6K Long Distance Spinner has been released for 2020. I've been using this combo since January & i call it my all purpose rig. Besides popping lures & tossing irons i also bait cast with this rig. I kept the original 50lb braid on it. Not only does the balance feels good but i've hooked monster Bonefish & Eagle Rays field testing it.

Today i used 2oz jigs from the shoreline. Not the normal intent but it works. I'll demonstrate my casting techniques to showing how i piece everything together & the knots i use. I really love tossing irons with this rig! The last part i'll demonstrate an earlier popping day using a 1.6oz surface lure.

Normally i'd use different gear for jigging, popping & bait casting. Rarely does one find the same equipment that can handle all 3, but this combo can. The 9 + 1 guides says it all. I would classify this combo as a medium rated rig. I'm glad it's now available for all to use & cherish.


----------

